# medium speed vehicle petition less then 100 signatures needed to reach goal!



## wilberd (Jun 22, 2008)

a petition was started a few months ago to request the NHTSA to create a new vehicle classification for some neighborhood electric vehicles and change the speed limit on these vehicles from 25mph to 35mph. 
5 states have passed laws allowing the faster speed. Montana was first allowing 35mph in 45mph zones. Washington state soon passed laws. and OK, TENN, and MINN passed laws this year.
This needs to be law in every state, please take the time to read and sign this very important petition. 

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/create-a-new-electric-vehicle-classification


----------



## evcars (Mar 15, 2008)

Is this for those china cars?


----------



## wilberd (Jun 22, 2008)

xtreme cartz said:


> Is this for those china cars?


This is for low speed vehicles no mater where it's made china, canada calf.


----------



## evcars (Mar 15, 2008)

Gotcha. Will this include street legal golf carts?


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I was told this is only aimed at NEVs that have a completely enclosed and or have a safety cage. The ZENN for example would qualify for this. That was my reason for sighing the petition.


----------



## wilberd (Jun 22, 2008)

david85 said:


> I was told this is only aimed at NEVs that have a completely enclosed and or have a safety cage. The ZENN for example would qualify for this. That was my reason for sighing the petition.


Like david85 said this petition is get these cars like the Zenn or Miles zx40 out from under golf cart laws and allow them to be driven at 35mph in 35mph zones they are legal for.
If the laws were changed to the same laws Montana have passed " senate bill no# 0185" google it!, these cars would be legal at 35mph in 45mph zones! I would have no need to drive my gas burner other then to go on a trip!
As of today only 75 signatures are needed!


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

well , now you only need 74 signatures. i put mine up just now!


----------



## wilberd (Jun 22, 2008)

63 signatures still need for this very importent petition, please pass on the website.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

62 now. Thanks for bringing this up.


----------



## wilberd (Jun 22, 2008)

ElectriCar said:


> 62 now. Thanks for bringing this up.


only 47 signatures needed now!


----------



## wilberd (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: medium speed vehicle petition less then 10!! signatures needed to reach goal!*



wilberd said:


> a petition was started a few months ago to request the NHTSA to create a new vehicle classification for some neighborhood electric vehicles and change the speed limit on these vehicles from 25mph to 35mph.
> 5 states have passed laws allowing the faster speed. Montana was first allowing 35mph in 45mph zones. Washington state soon passed laws. and OK, TENN, and MINN passed laws this year.
> This needs to be law in every state, please take the time to read and sign this very important petition.
> 
> http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/create-a-new-electric-vehicle-classification


As of today 9 signatures are needed!!


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Lexus said:


> I would love to sign ... but I am in Japan so my sig would mean nothing


Actually I think international individuals can sign. I signed it.


----------



## wilberd (Jun 22, 2008)

david85 said:


> Actually I think international individuals can sign. I signed it.


2 signatures left!! Woo Hoo!! I didn't start this petition but want to thank everyone on this forum who signed it. I own a Miles ZX40 NEV, hopfully our law makers will take this petition seriously and I can change the max speed on the thing. By the way any ideas how to do this once the laws are changed?


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm proud to be the 1000th signer.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

rbgrn said:


> I'm proud to be the 1000th signer.


Well played! LOL


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

Yay! too bad I can't sign up...  Good luck then...


----------



## Nate (Jul 10, 2008)

*I can't find any info pertaining to NEV or ZENN on senate bill 0185. If you have the web site could you post the link please? I am trying to get all the info and backing I can so when I register my EV here in Texas they won't be able to say no for some reason. Right now no one knows what to do with an EV and I don't want them to default with a "NO" answer.*


----------



## wilberd (Jun 22, 2008)

Nate said:


> *I can't find any info pertaining to NEV or ZENN on senate bill 0185. If you have the web site could you post the link please? I am trying to get all the info and backing I can so when I register my EV here in Texas they won't be able to say no for some reason. Right now no one knows what to do with an EV and I don't want them to default with a "NO" answer.*


Here ya go... http://data.opi.mt.gov/bills/2007/billhtml/SB0185.htm


----------

